# Connect to PPPoE internet



## Silent22 (Mar 7, 2020)

How to connect to PPPoE over ethernet ?
Sorry my bad engl / use google translate


----------



## George (Mar 7, 2020)

This?
FreeBSD Handbook - 27.4. Using PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)


----------



## Silent22 (Mar 8, 2020)

When setting up my router I enter only PPPoE username and password
I don’t know exactly what to write in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf  
ttk:
set login
set authname 471000148
set authkey MyKey
enable dns

`root@:~ # ppp ttk
Working in interactive mode
Using interface: tun3
ppp ON localhost>`

_What next ?_


----------



## getopt (Mar 8, 2020)

Silent22 said:


> I don’t know exactly what to write in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf


For examples see /usr/share/examples/ppp.



Silent22 said:


> ppp ON localhost>
> 
> _What next ?_


Just type 'help' there or 'help dial' for learning commands. Also see pppctl(8). But priority is setting up a propper ppp.conf that meets the specs of your Internet service provider (ISP).


----------



## PMc (Mar 10, 2020)

Silent22 said:


> When setting up my router I enter only PPPoE username and password



Well, the Berkeley wants a bit more details. 
You should have some network card that is connected to your provider. Then you need to attach the PPP to that card:
`set device PPPoE:fxp3`
In case Your provider uses a VLAN tag -that needs to be figured out, mine does- it will need a vlan device in between also.


----------

